# What kind of technique would you call this?



## frommrstomommy (May 31, 2018)

This sort of smoothing and glowing effect on this item.. what would you call this? Trying to learn. 

https://www.amazon.com/MagicFiber-M...46&sr=8-5&keywords=eyeglasses+cleaning+cloths


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2018)

Mostly it was done with lighting.

The clothes were carefully placed so they had a hump from top to bottom and light from the side lit the side of the hump camera left and caused a shadow on the opposite side of the hump, camera right.
I suspect the cloth itself has a smooth surface causing a sheen from the side lighting.
Note there was also light from above that was balanced with the light from the side so the humps stood out.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 1, 2018)

Hmm.. this is such a small product though? I don't know.


----------



## jeffW (Jun 1, 2018)

frommrstomommy said:


> .. what would you call this?



CGI ???
Although I'm sure Keith's response is the correct one if you want to do it photographically


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 1, 2018)

It looks to me as if there are two rods under the cloths to help produce the central humps. Careful lighting is always required for top class product photography.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2018)

Yep. The humps could be caused by rods or wood dowels.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2018)

The "ridge" is just too perfect to be anything but a post-capture editing trick.  The "shapes" that have been inserted are *exactly the same* in each of the two stacks of three cloths.  I think if you tried to create that effect using some little cylinders of something, you would be there a very long time trying to make them all exactly the same.  

Or you could just use the computer.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2018)

frommrstomommy said:


> Hmm.. this is such a small product though? I don't know.



Even small products are often styled,propped,lighted,and then shot with much care lavished on every detail, on every light, every reflector,every flag. Small products like say, a diamond ring or a watch, could be lighted with tremendous attention to detail. These cloths would look very plain and stodgy is they were just placed down on the shooting surface and shot with even,flat, boring lighting; the way they've been styled and lighted makes them look "dynamic", which is a pretty impressive feat considering how boring a cloth is. Anyway...the ridge? That looks more like post editing to me, rather than an actual piece of rope place underneath, but nevertheless, the photography provider has made these flat cloths look pretty desirable, and the cloths stand out, which was the goal I am sure.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2018)

Derrel said:


> That looks more like post editing to me, rather than an actual piece of rope place underneath, but nevertheless, the photography provider has made these flat cloths look pretty desirable, and the cloths stand out, which was the goal I am sure.





frommrstomommy said:


> Hmm.. this is such a small product though? I don't know.


This is the mark of a very good product photographer; he/she has created an image that enhances the appearance of the product, therefore making it more desirable to the buying public.  Even it is a small object, he has put forth the effort to do the best job he can, and that is precisely why some product photographers are worth what they charge.


----------



## sunwear255 (Jun 11, 2018)

object is about 7 inches shot from the top on the light box. I do not see anything special about that.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm pretty sure this is a composite image of ONE cloth.


----------



## Alexr25 (Jul 6, 2018)

There does not appear to be anything under the fabric, as Designer said the edges are too straight and the bumps are too symmetrical for it to be anything but post editing. Probably skillful use of Photoshop "Dodge" and "Burn" brushes.


----------

